# Strong smelling urine



## ponyboy (Aug 22, 2002)

This morning just had an incident where my urine was dark and smelled quite strong...not sure what it was from and wondering if anyone has any idea?  

I've had almost 2 liters of water already today so it can't be dehydration...diet is the same as usual, already taught an abs class so worked out but didn't really sweat.  I'm thinking it might be the tribulus?  Haven't had a good amount of protein yet today, so that might be it as well I suppose.  

Any ideas?  Whenever my body does something out of the ordinary I always like to know what's going on.


----------



## kuso (Aug 22, 2002)

dark as in yellow....or more brownish?


----------



## TheIcon2 (Aug 22, 2002)

Did you eat asparagus?  Asparagus will make some peoples pee smell like rhinosorous poop.  It is god awful.


----------



## Duncan (Aug 22, 2002)

How many carbs do you ingest?

Do you take vitamins on an empty stomach?


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 22, 2002)

More dark yellow than brown...no asparagus recently and yes, I'm eating carbs so it can't be ketosis.  Had oatmeal this morning and a muffin about two hours ago.  

No multis on an empty stomach either.  I never do that because it alwasy makes me burp nasty tasting stuff.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 22, 2002)

Are you taking any medication? That can change your urine. Mostly dark yellow urine is caused by dehydration. Perhaps your abs class was more work than you thought or amybe it was warm....


----------



## kuso (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> amybe it was warm....



Well I very much doubt he actually touched it


----------



## Leslie (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Well I very much doubt he actually touched it


HA HA kus!   You know what I meant! LOL


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 22, 2002)

Oh, I wasn't supposed to touch it?   

I thought I'd follow mmafiters example...although I realize I wasn't in a McDonalds...


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 22, 2002)




----------



## Tboy (Aug 22, 2002)

If you tend to hold it a long time it could smell stronger than normal sometimes.  

If you have not changed your diet or started taken any new pills it could be a possible bladder infection, if it keeps up go see a doc.


----------



## EarWax (Aug 22, 2002)

Take garlic pills, it will make you so strong smelling that no one will notice the bad urine smell.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Aug 22, 2002)

do you drink diet sodas????? that can do it. Did it smell more like ammonia?  have done you any steroids in the last 6 months. These can all contribute to it.


----------



## kuso (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> If you tend to hold it a long time it could smell stronger than normal sometimes.




Maybe thats my problem.....it also tends to come out a lot thicker than usual as well


----------



## Tboy (Aug 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> it also tends to come out a lot thicker than usual as well




So... you make your own Pee soup aye?


----------



## BigAL (Aug 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> This morning just had an incident where my urine was dark and smelled quite strong...not sure what it was from and wondering if anyone has any idea?



Strong smell of ammonia? If so your kidneys are working overtime to neutralize your body's acidity; the food your eating is high in protein. You can help neutralize your body's acidity with potassium-magnesium aspartate.


----------



## Monolith (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: Strong smelling urine*



> _*Originally posted by BigAL *_
> Strong smell of ammonia? If so your kidneys are working overtime to neutralize your body's acidity; the food your eating is high in protein. You can help neutralize your body's acidity with potassium-magnesium aspartate.



just did a search and found this thread as ive noticed the same problem...

urine has a strong smell of ammonia (i think thats what it is, anyway).  its not all the time, but frequently.

its safe to assume that this isnt healthy, right?  is my diet too high in protein?  or am i just not getting enough water?


----------



## DaMayor (May 8, 2003)

It's Keto-acidosis.....you're dead dude. 

Just kidding. 
I've noticed that some suppliments cause a signifigant change in color......I could take a leak in the dark and not miss the lou. I'd say increase your water intake, and monitor it. If it concerns you that much, go see a Doc.....better safe than sorry.


----------



## Monolith (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> It's Keto-acidosis.....you're dead dude.
> 
> Just kidding.
> I've noticed that some suppliments cause a signifigant change in color......I could take a leak in the dark and not miss the lou. I'd say increase your water intake, and monitor it. If it concerns you that much, go see a Doc.....better safe than sorry.



lol, thanks 

im not supplementing with anything though... just whey.  my water has been fairly good too, around 6L a day, but i suppose i could try to get it up to 7.

it doesnt really concern me per se, but its just a bit unusual.  im not in ketosis or anything, so im more curious than anything.


----------



## DaMayor (May 8, 2003)

Actually, I meant multi-vitamins. My bad.


----------



## sara (May 8, 2003)

what did  you eat the day before ?


----------



## BigAL (May 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> just did a search and found this thread as ive noticed the same problem...
> 
> urine has a strong smell of ammonia (i think thats what it is, anyway).  its not all the time, but frequently.
> ...



Drinking water will always help. Your diet is likely high in protein, 
and/or processed foods, while low on alkaline foods.

If you do a litmus test on your saliva, 
you may find out that its pH is around 6, 
whereas ideally it should be around 7.5pH.


----------

